# Change fuse on laptop mobo



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Came across this and was wondering is it difficult to replace a fuse on motherboard

http://www.insidemylaptop.com/laptop-does-not-start-bad-power-jack-motherboard/


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,

Touching any component inside a laptop should only be done by a professional .

It is pretty high risk & if you are not comfortable with opening up a laptop you should find someone who is highly experienced .

If it really is the fuse that is faulty with your laptop then anyone with chip soldering experience would suffice , though i'm not sure how a non laptop specialist would be able to reassemble the parts back.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

I am an IT technician and have disassembled and repaired many laptops well when i say IT technician I have been at college for last 6 years(MCITP,MCSA,MCSE,CCNA A+)although you are correct i only have ordinary soldering skills.
I just thought I would give it a try as I have very little money to pay a professional


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking at the fuse in the article and if it is the same as in your laptop, then I suggest that you do not try to take it off. It is a 'surface mount' (sm) type that requires special technique to remove.

If you have two soldering irons, it is possible to do it at home BUT only if you have reasonable soldering skills and experience.

An alternative method is to bridge the blown sm fuse by soldering on a short length of fuse wire of the *SAME VALUE* as the blown sm fuse.

However ONLY do this if you have checked and confirmed that the sm fuse _IS_ blown. 

EDIT: If you solder a piece of fuse wire on a fuse that IS NOT blown, then you remove the safety factor of having a fuse and that could lead to a fire and potentially fatal results.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have considerable experience with surface mount devices (although not on laptops) and must agree with DonaldG. This type of work requires the proper tools and skills to use them. If you make a mistake here, which is quite easy to do, you can turn a relatively simple repair into a major one.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Thank you very much guys for your advice,i actually have 5 soldering irons but they are not temperature controllable ones and are quite old used them for soldering lights onto my scalextric cars when i was a kid 
Anyhow i kind of thought i had nothing to lose if my motherboard is "gone" anyway
How do i test fuse do i just do a continuity test with my multimeter


----------

